# Nanofil



## gillhunter (Jan 28, 2013)

Has any one tried Nanofil? I was thinking about getting a roll of 4lb. and trying it out. Any feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 29, 2013)

I use it on my inshore rods. I love it, casts great and tough as nails.


----------



## gillhunter (Jan 29, 2013)

fool4fish1226 said:


> I use it on my inshore rods. I love it, casts great and tough as nails.



Are you using a backer or filling the reel?


----------



## johnnybassboat (Jan 29, 2013)

I tried it with topwaters this summer. Casts a mile with a light topwater and still has plenty of strength to set the hook at long distance. I used a mono backer because that line is expensive and why not save some for next time, even though it holds up well. Oh yeah mine was 8 lb


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jan 30, 2013)

gillhunter said:


> fool4fish1226 said:
> 
> 
> > I use it on my inshore rods. I love it, casts great and tough as nails.
> ...




No backer at all and never had a issue with line digging in


----------



## Fishin-joe (Feb 7, 2013)

I am using Nano and really like it cast farther and smoother the other lines I have on other rods. Quite pricey but worth it cost, I back mine so I can get to rods out of one large spool. I fish a very deep rock ledge lake and have had no breakage other than me being stupid  .


----------



## Butthead (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm going to be the negative Nancy here because overall I've been pretty disappointed. Have it in #12.
I didn't notice the huge gain in casting distance and have yet to catch a fish while using that line.
I wont be purchasing it again.


----------

